# Springs garbage collection



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all - I'm just about to move into Springs 2 and I have most of the info I now need but I'd be grateful if someone could advise when the garbage wheelie bin is collected and emptied - and do I need to put it out on the footpath? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

The bins are emptied every couple of days collected from your villa.

There is a secure Facebook group, as there are for most communities here, called Meadows Lakes and Springs, which has loads of good info.


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks - for the quick response - I wasn't sure because the bin has been rammed full ever since I first viewed the property 2 weeks ago and its still un-emptied - perhaps I'll nudge it out towards the footpath when I move in - its currently been sitting at the side of the house, although still in full view


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Strange unless it is full of garden waste or wood which the refuse guys don't usually take.


----------



## cooltide (Dec 10, 2013)

It is strange - its still sitting there full tonight - do you know if there is a number that I can call?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It is probably because your landlord has not paid the maintenance fees. They stop collecting the garbage if maintenance fees are overdue.


----------

